

What’s the difference between SSH and SSL? - davidjohnrace

Our company will use each a SFTP or FTL over SSL and each would acquire authentication. Now, i do know SSH has increased authentication choices however is there any distinction between mistreatment SSH or SSL? Thanks for the assistance.
======
Adlai
Socket-Layer Security encrypts web traffic between a client and an existing
web server. It's actually no longer used anymore, but the same abbreviation is
frequently misused to refer to its successor protocol, Transport Layer
Security.

Secure SHell is a protocol for logging into a remote server, and doing
whatever you want on it. The server needs to run a daemon to support this, but
once it does, you can do whatever your login user is able to do on that
server, not just the actions supported by a web server.

Also, google/wikipedia/stackoverflow miss you dearly.

------
mobiplayer
From an operational point of view I've found much better to work with SFTP
than FTP over SSL, due to SFTP just needing TCP/22 to be opened on any
firewalls and FTP over SSL doing the silly data/control port thing.

